# Who built the V-room bikes for Mattel?



## creebobby (Jun 30, 2018)

Does anyone knows who actually manufactured the Mattel V-room bicycles?  Specifically the 65 Stallion.
Maybe they made it themselves?
That would explain why the construction is unlike any other bike.
Do they have regular bicycle headsets?
Thanks!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

